# Straw Hat Pirates Poll



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Just curious on which is the popular one of the Temps


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

why is going merry and thousand sunny not in the poll? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





they're also considered members of the strawhat pirates.

i'd vote for merry btw.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 12, 2011)

That's tough, I'd say it's a tie between Zolo, Luffy, and Robin.  One Piece characters have a lot of character and lack genericness so it's pretty hard to choose.


----------



## dgwillia (Aug 12, 2011)

Zoro here, hes just such a badass, if it werent for his high loyalty to Luffy, i'd bet he could take him in a fight. (Well, maybe not Post time-skip now.)


----------



## smile72 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nami, she's just so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zoro indefinitely.


I'm not lying when i say that if there wasn't someone like Zoro in One Piece i would have lost interest in it.
I like how Zoro is independent and believes in himself. Zoro was the strongest of the straw hats pre-time skip but it's debatable if he still is post-time skip.


----------



## samiam144 (Aug 12, 2011)

I just LOVE Robin's character, especially her kind of humor. IMO goes really well with her looks and personality


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think I need to say who I chose.


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't believe I was first to pick Tony Tony Chopper, I mean what else can you have then a talking reindeer that can turn into a buff heterosexual bear wrestler


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow franky and Luffy, 0. I understand Fank cuz he is a douche


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Wow franky and Luffy, 0. I understand *Fank* cuz he is a douche








 Maybe its cuz Going Merry >>>>>>>>>>>>luffy>"Fank"


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has to be Zoro, hands down.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 12, 2011)

zoro hands down... no sense of direction.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

so where's my merry?



Spoiler



even though merry's already broken, merry saved the strawhat pirates during the ennies lobby arc.

and his farewell was the saddest moment i watched in one piece.


----------



## deathking (Aug 12, 2011)

used to be zoro but sanji all day
Usopp is my most hated


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

I know the merry counts as one, but then everyone would vote for her and it isnt fair for the others.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> I know the merry counts as one, but then everyone would vote for her and it isnt fair for the others.


i see only two liking merry.
i don't believe everyone would vote for merry. 
not everyone loves a boat. the other characters are cooler in their own way.



Spoiler



but merry's last voyage just pierced through my heart. when they were about to jump, then merry was there. i was sooo touched.



btw, i'll edit my post, i think you should edit your post where you quoted me, there may be some who don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zoro ftw.
Hes gonna end up with most votes anyway.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

I only JUST started watching One Piece...
I'm at the restaurant bit where you first meet Sanji (who I'm gonna vote for cos I think he's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I only JUST started watching One Piece...
> I'm at the restaurant bit where you first meet Sanji (who I'm gonna vote for cos I think he's awesome
> 
> 
> ...


You serious? You never watched it before? lol

He's OK. Not much love for Luffy


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't watched Naruto either


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 12, 2011)

Zoro. Can't argue with the pirate-hunter-turned-pirate with three freakin' katanas. Plus, I love his backstory. Those "vow to a dead friend" storylines just draw you in, amirite?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I only JUST started watching One Piece...
> I'm at the restaurant bit where you first meet Sanji (who I'm gonna vote for cos I think he's awesome
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, right now, i'm dragging paarish into animes and manga, and him dragging me into video games.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fudge you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already voted!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2011)

Boa Hancock... Oh, wait.


Spoiler: spoiler, don't read if you are not reading the mangascan fish island chapter



Why didn't she join the team (yet)? same for Perona!
Ahhh, I miss Boa, I hope we will see her again very soon.




I like Zoro and his world best orientation sense.
I like Luffy for his ever simplistic mind

I like Chopper for the actor's voice ! and his simplistic Luffy-like Mind. Both of them are making a great couple.

Most hated : Robin


Spoiler: spoiler: Don't read if you are not past Arabasta arc



I don't like her, being first an enemy of the crew, she doesn't do a lot in the team except supporting them on battles when they are in need. She doesn't have a lot of special, extravagant, personality like all other nakama. She is reserved and always alone, far from the crew.



Hard choice between Zoro and Luffy, I'll vote Luffy.


No chapter this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Golden Week ... In august... wait, what? it's not in May?
Edit: oh, they corrected it, it's Obon, not golden.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

deathking said:
			
		

> used to be zoro but sanji all day
> Usopp is my most hated


AGREE'D 
I dunno but for some reason I just hate his personality, him being stuck up and sticking his foot in his mouth sooooo many times and starting fights that Luffy, Zoro or Sanji have to finish


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Boa Hancock... Oh, wait.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler, don't read if you are not reading the mangascan fish island chapter
> ...





Spoiler: after the 2(or was it 3) years of separation



usopp has been...remade? 
he's much more reliable now. and he's no longer the weakling you know. he's got a nice body. he uses plants now.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I'm eagerly waiting to see every nakama's training results in action!
We had a little taste on Sabaody.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah, but with luffy's punch @ hody, seems like hody's no match for him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have been expecting for an epic battle for some time now...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

How long do you think the series is gunna last before luffy becomes king of the pirates, actualy on that thought, do you think he even will become king of the pirates?


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 12, 2011)

Simply had to vote for Luffy. His silliness amuses me too much.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

@Skyrix: i think he will be a pirate king, simply because it's what drives him and his crew the most. 



Spoiler



in the last chapter, luffy wasn't very serious in fighting, but when hody said he'd want to be a pirate king, luffy's face and attitude changed. he won't acknowledge anyone else as pirate king. and his crew aims to make him pirate king


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

True, But how long will it take him? In your opinion


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

i'm not sure yet, because there's still a lot that aren't known in the One Piece universe. they still need to explore the New World.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> i'm not sure yet, because there's still a lot that aren't known in the One Piece universe. they still need to explore the New World.



Thats true, very true


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

so where's my merry? 

you can edit the poll and just add merry. if you're wondering if you need to redo everything again.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

I will then, yeah I thought you had to remake it

EDIT:
Help?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2011)

just edit your first post, look at the poll, then just click the add poll choice. then save/complete edit.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 12, 2011)

Definitely Zoro, I love how his able to accomplish everything w/o a Devil's Fruit, not to mention, his always lost especially when the crew needs him the most.

Most hated would have to be Usopp/Sogeking. His jokes were funny during the first damn 100 eps but after that, he just repeats himself.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thanks

EDIT:
Done, happyface


----------

